# I Just Streamed Netflix, You Tube, and Spotify On a Plane - All At Once



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 13, 2015)

I Just Streamed Netflix, You Tube, and Spotify on a Plane - All At Once - by Chris Welch/ The Verge/ theverge.com

"Gogo's faster in-flight Wi-Fi is almost ready for the skies.

Gogo, the company that's become synonomous with in-flight Wi-Fi, is preparing to give flyers a huge speed boost. This week Gogo invited a crew of journalists out to its Chicago headquarters to get a close look at 2Ku satellite internet, which the company claims is the next generation of connectivity in the skies. For years, in-flight Wi-Fi has really only been good for web browsing and messaging. But now, as 2Ku moves toward commercial launch (big airlines like Delta have already signed on), Gogo is almost ready for you to stream Netflix, HBO, YouTube, and other services on a plane.

Gogo has been putting 2Ku through its paces in recent months, taking over 40 devices (all simultaneously streaming video) up in its own Boeing 737 plane. That test proved successful, as it should. Most commercial flights have more passengers than that — and who knows how many devices — so you'd hope Gogo's new technology could handle such a load without blinking. The system's design uses two antennas, with one for download and the other for upload. This approach lets Gogo deliver peak speeds of 70Mbps to each aircraft. That's split between everyone else you see using a device during flight..."








Richard


----------

